# OEM Wireless Charger(aka Antenna Coupling Point) what it's full functionality?



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

So I recently acquired OEM wireless charger from a fellow forum member. I know I can just simply connect power and ground cable and be done with it. However, I want to go full OEM installation. I cross-referenced part numbers, wiring diagrams and VCDS coding. Everything seems pretty straight forward, I need to buy few more parts and I should be able to retrofit it over one weekend.

From VW prospective this thing is actually called LTE antenna coupling point. Wireless charging is just an extra feature of it, but many people treat it as the main feature of the system.

The wireless charger(aka antenna coupling point) is installed in storage area under the radio screen(we all know that). It has connection to the gateway, antenna amp, radio and main power. The antenna amplifier is located in the trunk and it connects to the fin antenna on the roof.
From the setup, I clearly see that the "wireless charger" has an ability to boost GSM/LTE signal that is received by the antenna on the top of the roof. Make sense...

However, what is the point of radio connection and the LIN bus? What sort feature does that provide? My only guess is that it can probably display cell phone mobile strength seen by the roof antenna in the infotainment .. is that it? Anything else?


Anyone with a 2020 Tiguan(comes standard with this system) shed some light on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Can you share part number for OEM wireless charger please as I am thinking to get this mod as well. Thanks 

Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Devilz said:


> Can you share part number for OEM wireless charger please as I am thinking to get this mod as well. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


5NA980611

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

OEMplusCC said:


> So I recently acquired OEM wireless charger from a fellow forum member. I know I can just simply connect power and ground cable and be done with it. However, I want to go full OEM installation. I cross-referenced part numbers, wiring diagrams and VCDS coding. Everything seems pretty straight forward, I need to buy few more parts and I should be able to retrofit it over one weekend.
> 
> From VW prospective this thing is actually called LTE antenna coupling point. Wireless charging is just an extra feature of it, but many people treat it as the main feature of the system.
> 
> ...


Lin bus is needed if you want MIB2 system to detect your phone on the charger also some menu options are available within MIB2 setup screen. Reminders to take the phone off the charger etc.... I believe Lin bus is shared with Kessy pin on the BCM

-Peter


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Peteski said:


> Lin bus is needed if you want MIB2 system to detect your phone on the charger also some menu options are available within MIB2 setup screen. Reminders to take the phone off the charger etc.... I believe Lin bus is shared with Kessy pin on the BCM
> 
> -Peter


Thanks.
Yes, you are correct, Lin connection is on the same pin as kessy

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

Peteski said:


> Lin bus is needed if you want MIB2 system to detect your phone on the charger also some menu options are available within MIB2 setup screen. Reminders to take the phone off the charger etc.... I believe Lin bus is shared with Kessy pin on the BCM
> 
> -Peter


Also,

There are additional adaptation channels that need to be configured. Will tackle this in the next 3-4 weeks,

IDE01996-ENG152493-Installation list: specified installations-Wireless Charger 1,No ,3
IDE01996-ENG152489-Installation list: specified installations-Wireless Charger 2,No ,3

IDE11524-ENG142160-Vehicle function list BAP 2nd generation: expansion-wireless_charging_0x48,not activated ,192
IDE11524-ENG142161-Vehicle function list BAP 2nd generation: expansion-wireless_charging_0x48_msg_bus,not activated ,192 (this one has about 20 possible options)

IDE12434-ENG152500-Vehicle menu operation: second generation: extension-menu_wireless_charging,not activated ,60
IDE12434-ENG152504-Vehicle menu operation: second generation: extension-menu_wireless_charging_after_disclaimer,not activated ,60
IDE12434-ENG152501-Vehicle menu operation: second generation: extension-menu_wireless_charging_clamp_15_off,not activated ,60
IDE12434-ENG152502-Vehicle menu operation: second generation: extension-menu_wireless_charging_over_threshold_high,not activated ,60
IDE12434-ENG152503-Vehicle menu operation: second generation: extension-menu_wireless_charging_standstill,not activated ,60


-Peter


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, saw those adaptations as well. Thanks

I think I'm going to try to retrofit without antenna amp + new antenna for now. I'll just do the 5 wires OEM wireless base plate connections. I'll add antenna amp and a new antenna later.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

OEMplusCC said:


> However, what is the point of radio connection and the LIN bus? What sort feature does that provide? My only guess is that it can probably display cell phone mobile strength seen by the roof antenna in the infotainment .. is that it? Anything else?


Since you will only be able to connect through bluetooth not CarPlay when using the wireless charger (iPhone not sure about Android) the MIB will show the signal strength in the media screen already. So not sure what else that connection does.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Can't wait for an in depth install write up 😁


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Further research:

If I am going to retrofit antenna amp then I'll need to find antenna amp module from a NAR Audi, since only NAR Audis came equipped with antenna amps. The antenna amp must come from a NAR model since it supports NAR LTE bands.... I think I'm just going to retrofit baseplate for now and might completely give up on the antenna amp. Its not like I have a problem with signal strength or something.... just looking for a project


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> Further research:
> 
> If I am going to retrofit antenna amp then I'll need to find antenna amp module from a NAR Audi, since only NAR Audis came equipped with antenna amps. The antenna amp must come from a NAR model since it supports NAR LTE bands.... I think I'm just going to retrofit baseplate for now and might completely give up on the antenna amp. Its not like I have a problem with signal strength or something.... just looking for a project <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


It seems terribly complex all for charging a phone wireless. Neat feature to have but not very beneficial to those who live in areas with strong LTE signals.

Regardless, looking forward to your additional follow ups.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> Since you will only be able to connect through bluetooth not CarPlay when using the wireless charger (iPhone not sure about Android) the MIB will show the signal strength in the media screen already. So not sure what else that connection does.


The wireless carplay2air adapter fixes this issue and makes the wireless charger worthwhile. Some people on the Arteon forum use this setup. 

https://carplay2air.com/


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

was the harness already there to plug it in? I just want charging capability. How would you get it to work?


----------



## Superchud (Jul 3, 2018)

ice4life said:


> The wireless carplay2air adapter fixes this issue and makes the wireless charger worthwhile. Some people on the Arteon forum use this setup.
> 
> https://carplay2air.com/


I've been wanting to get one of these but have heard of issues where it only works like 80% of the time. I wish Apple would release their own adapter for this...


----------



## Moocow27 (Sep 30, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> Further research:
> 
> If I am going to retrofit antenna amp then I'll need to find antenna amp module from a NAR Audi, since only NAR Audis came equipped with antenna amps. The antenna amp must come from a NAR model since it supports NAR LTE bands.... I think I'm just going to retrofit baseplate for now and might completely give up on the antenna amp. Its not like I have a problem with signal strength or something.... just looking for a project


Did you get anywhere with the retrofit?


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Just a bump. This mod seems all the more appealing after hearing that VW is working on pushing wireless carplay to all its models. Does anyone know if any of the MIB3 stuff is coming to older models as well?









Go Ahead, Skip the 2021 Volkswagen Atlas and Wait for the 2021.5 Model


The Volkswagen Atlas enters 2021 with a fresh face, but the 2021.5 model benefits from added convenience and safety tech.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## junesoung (Jun 22, 2020)

Bluemeansgo said:


> Just a bump. This mod seems all the more appealing after hearing that VW is working on pushing wireless carplay to all its models. Does anyone know if any of the MIB3 stuff is coming to older models as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that from? I can not find any sources 
Did you just mean vw is pushing wireless app connect to their new vehicles?
Couldn't be better if they gonna care older vehicle


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I wouldn't get your hopes up for VW pushing down a feature into an already released product. It does nothing to serve their bottom line for a product that's already been sold. It's possible, but not probable.

For Android users. next best thing is to use an 3rd party Wirelss Android Auto. One compatible for our cars (MIB2) is being worked on AAWireless


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't recall where, but I'd captured this link from a posting about the wireless charger some time ago:





PHIDEON wireless charger module with Cable 5NA 980 611 MQB VW Golf 7 7.5 Tiguan L Mobile Phone Wireless Charger Module Harness


PHIDEON wireless charger module with Cable 5NA 980 611 MQB VW Golf 7 7.5 Tiguan L Mobile Phone Wireless Charger Module HarnessPHIDEON wireless charger module with Cable 5NA 980 611 MQB VW Golf 7 7.5 Tiguan L Mobile Phone Wireless Charger Module Harness -




www.vagbase.com


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

I have been working on this installation as well... and getting the two pins / wires into the MIB2 head unit was pretty easy, assuming you have the tools to pull the MIB2 head unit out. Note that there is another good source of information on the RossTech Forums. That said, I am stuck on the last two wires, though, and would appreciate any help if possible:
1. Where is the Body Control Module (BCM) located in the MQB Tiguan. I have searched and searched... and am not able to find it. It might be behind the fuse box... but then that leads to my second question.
2. I can see the three bolts on the front to disconnect the fuse block (I think it is 5Q0-937-615-C) after removing the light switch and plastic covers under the steering wheel (Left Hand Drive in North America)... and can unclip the two retaining pins that hold the fuse block in... but how to you pull it out. I already have a fuse in SC-16 (Fuse Panel Layout), which is where the power would ideally come from. I was going to tap off this wire which goes to the USB Distributor [R293]...

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! Rudy

PS.
I am thinking of adding a amatuer / ham radio (and if I cannot pull the fuse block out to access SC-16) and though that this was an excellent write up on how to add one or more fuses to your MQB Tiguan.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

I am working on this mod for my Golf R this weekend. It has to daisy with the pin in the BCM for the Kessy system (pin 73) if you have Kessy. My plan is to install this Friday if the weather is good. 






CZR's Oryx White 7R DSG


Can you post up some better pics? Here you are:



www.golfmk7.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking at the erWin diagrams, the BCM for the tiguan appears to be behind the fuse box on LHD vehicles.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

The BCM is to the left slightly of the fuse box, it sits vertical. You'll know you found it as it has three large electrical bundles connecting to it on the door side of the unit.

It measures about 8"x8"x1". 

It's item #14. The 3 large connectors are the orange bit on the left hand side.


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks Kushdaiin and jonese. I was afraid of that; I saw the bundles of wires going up to the what you have now confirmed is the BCM... and as others have posted, it is going to be a bear to get it out. I will try again this week. Kushdaiin, I hope your install on your Golf R goes well this weekend. Thanks! Rudy


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I've only taken one out at a local auto-wreckers. At least on the MQB Golf, it was not a pretty job getting it out.


----------



## GuiltySpark (Jun 22, 2016)

Not..technically the correct place for this but i'm curious about others who have actually used this system. I have a '21 SE R-Line with this wireless charger but i'm worried about how hot my iPhone 12 gets while sitting on that pad. Charging normally via a cable its fine but I've been wondering why my phone gets almost too hot to touch after coming off the wireless charging pad after 20-30min. At one point, I got an overheat message on my phone.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Finished the install on the Golf today. It actually isn’t that bad. Getting to the back of the 5F unit is easy enough. I did not have to take out the BCM, just plug C (the closest one to you). There you can piggy back the Kessy port on pin 14. I moved onto the fuse installation next (SC-16) and that was a bear mainly because the top two rows have the purple interlock bar that you have to remove. You CAN do it without removing the whole fuse panel but you have to loosen the bolts for the BCM/fuse box mount and unclip the fuse panel from the mount. I grounded the harness at the location below the A-pillar since it was right there. Finally, I picked up a 7.5 amp fuse from my dealer today and popped it into SC-16 on the panel. Then used VCDS to tell the BCM (5F->Long Coding->byte 15->bit 5) that the Qi was there. Worked the first time, no hiccups. Oh and I obviously disconnected the battery for the install. Fuse was installed with battery reconnected. I am planning on doing this on my wife’s 19 SEL-P when I get the next Qi charger from Ali. Took me five hours, a) because I don’t have a garage, and b) that damn fuse panel. Could easily do it in about two hours again. 

Let me know if you have any questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

I just finished getting this done... well, almost. I have two items on which I have run stuck. I was able to link the can-bus "white" wire to the BCM white wire as suggested above. I ended up ~half pulling out the fuse block / BCM, but would agree with Kushdalin that you can pull out the 73 pin C connector without removing the BCM.

My first issue is that I could not, for the life of me, pull out the fuse block. I can see a tab on the right, top left and lower left... but the fuse block would not release. Has anyone found a "trick" to getting this out? Right now, I have the power connected to a temporary cable that is plugged into the cigarette lighter - not very elegant... but functional.

My second issue was that I did the long coding for bit 5... and then also did bit 0 for the baseplate. I was hoping that the radio would indicate that the phone was charging or charged... but at this point, that does not seem to be the case. I do see that there are some long coding options, but have not seen any thing that provides direction on how to code these.

Thanks again for all of your help... Rudy


----------



## Sslizz (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,
I need help to wire that charger, I dont need the full OEM integration but only the charger to turn ON. I tried to wire the brown to GND and red/green to +12v using a power suply but nothing happens, can you help ? thnks
Edit: Found it, brown and yellow/blue ->GND , RED/Green and yellow/red to VCC.


----------

